# Betuttelen



## Chimel

Als ik mijn Van Dale woordenboek moet geloven, dan betekent _betuttelen _in het Frans _pinailler_, _chicaner, _dus pietluttig zijn, moeilijk doen over details.

Nochtans was er in een groepsgesprek een Nederlandstalige deelnemer die sprak over een moeder die "betuttelend" was (ik ben bijna zeker dat het dit woord was) tegenover haar dochter, en in de kontekst van de discussie kon dit alleen maar betekenen: veel te beschermend (wat wij in het Frans "une mère-poule" noemen).

Dus:
a) heeft deze persoon dit woord "verkeerd" gebruikt? (regionaal gebruik, dialect)
b) is er een fout in mijn woordenboek?
c) kan _betuttelen _beide betekenissen hebben (wat dan ook eigenlijk b) impliceert)?
d) heb ik toch slecht gehoord?


----------



## Lopes

Hmm, volgens mij betekent betuttelen zoiets als neerbuigend doen toen iemand. Ik weet niet wat het in het Frans is maar ik geloof dat het overeenkomt met het Engelse to be patronizing. 
Op de internetsite van VanDale staat

be·tut·te·len -tuttelde, h -tutteld als onmondig behandelen
Allebei de definities die jij geeft lijken mij niet juist. Wat staat er precies in je woordenboek?


----------



## Chimel

Ik heb alleen maar een vertaalwoordenboek geraadpleegd (uit 1991 - ik zou nu waarschijnliijk een nieuwe editie kunnen kopen... ).

Daarin staat:
betuttelaar: ergoteur
betuttelen: pinailler
betutteling: ergotage, critique mesquine

Al die vertalingen gaan in de richting van "pietluttig zijn", "discussiëren of critiseren voor twee keer niets".


> Allebei de definities die jij geeft lijken mij niet juist.


Waarom "allebei"? Wat jij voorstelt - "patronizing" en "onmondig behandelen" - lijkt me toch heel dicht bij wat ik zelf zei (overbeschermen).


----------



## Frank06

Gewoon ter informatie (hoewel ik zelf niet goed weet wat met die informatie aan te vangen, aangezien _betuttelen _voor mij iets anders betekent).
In het Groot Woordenboek (den Dikke, 14de editie) staat:
1·kleine verbeteringen in iets (m.n. een geschrift) aanbrengen, de puntjes op de i zetten
2·(gewestelijk) bedeesd, verlegen maken
3·kleingeestige kritiek oefenen op, vitten op –, bedillen


----------



## Chimel

Wel, wel... Dit maakt de zaak niet gemakkelijker...

Definitie 3 gaat in de richting van de vertaling in VD. Definitie 1 ook, maar zonder de pejoratieve connotatie.
En niets over het idee van "onmondig behandelen" of "overbeschermen"!

Nochtans, als iemand zegt "Het probleem met die moeder is dat ze echt betuttelend tegenover haar dochter is" (dit wordt gezegd door een psycholoog, die de dochter begeleidt naar meer autonomie enz. en die vindt dat de moeder hem dwaarsboomt), dan kan dat toch niets anders dan "onmondig behandelen" betekenen, neen?


> aangezien _betuttelen _voor mij iets anders betekent


En _wat _betekent het dan voor jou, Frank?


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Wel, wel... Dit maakt de zaak niet gemakkelijker...
> 
> Definitie 3 gaat in de richting van de vertaling in VD. Definitie 1 ook, maar zonder de pejoratieve connotatie.
> En niets over het idee van "onmondig behandelen" of "overbeschermen"!
> 
> Voor mij heeft betuttelen duidelijk de betekenis van iemand behandelen alsof ie onmondig zou zijn, maar met een ondertoon van iemand de les lezen, ongevraagd en bemoeizuchtig zeggen van hoe het eigenlijk moet.
> 
> kleine of zeer kleine niet echt noodzakelijke verbeteringen aanbrengen is eerder 'mierenneuken', 'muggenziften'


----------



## Suehil

Ik heb het woord alleen maar gehoord in de zin van 'behandelen als een klein kind' / 'overdreven beschermend doen'.   Misschien is de betekenis over de jaren veranderd, net als de Engelse vertaling - 'patronise'.


----------



## Chimel

Dus, besluit van dit alles: niet alleen mijn vertaalwoordenboek maar ook het Groot Woordenboek zijn fout want ze geven vertalingen/definities die niet overeenstemmen met wat jullie hier (Lopes, Jacques, Suehill en misschien ook Frank) oner _betuttelen _verstaan.

Ik vind dat toch straf voor zo'n (zogenaamde) referentieboeken...


----------



## Johannes

IK heb het idee dat "betuttelen" komt van : "tut tut" zeggen.  Het heeft een ondertoon van afkeuring, gezegd door  iemand die zich superieur voelt en zoals gezegd zich neerbuigend uitspreekt.


----------



## Peterdg

Johannes,

Ik denk niet dat het van "tut tut" komt maar van het Latijnse "tutela" ; bescherming, hoede, voogdij. (dit is mijn persoonlijk vermoeden en is niet onderbouwd door enig opzoekwerk of kennis terzake)


----------



## Frank06

Johannes said:


> IK heb het idee dat "betuttelen" komt van : "tut tut" zeggen.  Het heeft een ondertoon van afkeuring, gezegd door  iemand die zich superieur voelt en zoals gezegd zich neerbuigend uitspreekt.


Tut tut. 
Ik wou dat het waar was, maar alvast Van Dales Etymologisch Woordenboek ligt dwars: "1632, nevenvorm van betittelen, van tittel [punt, streepje]..."
Ik kan het helaas niet dubbelchecken: mijn andere papieren (en oudere) etymologische woordenboeken vermelden _betuttelen/betittelen_ zelfs niet.

Maar ik denk dat we Chimel niet (meer) aan het helpen zijn . Wat mij betreft: zelfs als we rekening houden met het feit dat we bijna tot in het oneindige nuances kunnen blijven aanvoeren, lijkt Suehils samenvatting van _betuttelen_ heel dicht in de buurt te komen. 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## petoe

Zie ook http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/betuttelen

Mij doet het ook denken aan 'iemand in de watten leggen, overbeschermen' zonder zich daarom superieur te voelen of neerbuigend/minzaam te zijn.
Misschien toch wel ergens onder invloed van het woord 'tut', hoewel dat hier niet wordt bevestigd.


----------



## Johannes

_Ik denk niet dat het van "tut tut" komt maar van het Latijnse "tutela"

_Dat is ook een goed idee.


----------



## Chiapas

In het Italiaans zou jij "paternalistico/a" zeggen, met de betekenis van "zich gedragen als een vader" die aan zijn kinderen  zegt wat zij mogen of niet mogen doen omdat zij minder ervaring hebben en de gevolgens van hun gedrag niet altijd kunnen inschatten. 
http://www.encyclo.nl/zoek.php?woord=betuttelen


----------

